# Compatibilité bloc alimentation powermac g5



## shacmoi (9 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, 
je me trouve très en difficulté pour trouver un bloc d'alimentation pour mon powermac g5 (fin 2004, 1.8G, bi-pro, 512MB, 80GB ), qui vient de me lâcher. 
En ayant démonté le bloc HS de mon g5, j'ai remarqué que c'était un 600 watts, mais n'en trouvant nul part, je me demandais si un bloc de 450 watts fonctionnerait, étant donné que sur photo, ils ont l'air d'avoir les mêmes connectiques ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## Invité (9 Mars 2011)

Bah, si tu le fait tourner avec juste un disque dur, une 450W ça va fonctionner
En revanche pour faire tourner une grosse carte graphique, des disques durs, un graveur de Dvd, etc ça risque de faire très short.
Si Apple a prévu un 600W, je pense qu'il y a une raison

T'as réussi à démonter ton alim alors ? Vive les manuels


----------

